# Imágenes de equipos de transmisión



## Ruben Adrian (Sep 10, 2014)

Hola mirando todos los temas de esta parte del foro, se me ocurrio abrir un espacio dedicado en exclusiva a los equipos transmisores de Fm y Am que hayan pasado por sus manos o tuvieron la oportunidad de conocerlos de cerca, en fin yo les hago mi aporte desde aqui con estos quew son menos conocidos pero de excelente calidad

El primero es un equipo de fines de los 80, se trata para los que no lo conocen de un equipo IA Electronica de 1 Kv, actualmente Ditel, y el siguiente es un Elenos HF 1000 que hace poco termine de reparar, ahora le toca al IA, ojala pueda porque es demasiado engorroso, esta el modulador del IA el CEMS 400 un lineal de 75Vatios Johanson y la frutillita del postre un procesador analogico Solydine 260 base modular con sus modulos de excitacion aural y turbo, estaba tirado para desguace y lo recupere tenia quemado el trafo y ete aqui una belleza de la electronica, un abrazo


----------



## homebrew (Sep 12, 2014)

Hola colega muy bueno, te dejo algunas fotos de los equipos en que realizo mantenimiento, tengo mas y otras son tan viejas que son de la epoca de las maquinas a rollo, tendría que escanearlas hay muchos tx de am con válvulas ja ja saludos 
Hay fotos de amplificadores de potencia de Tv módulos de 250w marca LINEAR, Amplificadores de potencia fm M31, un enlace de uhf para radio fabricado por mi, Transmisor LINEAR de TV fabricado en Brasil, Transmisor de AM 5 KW Continental Lensa CHILE, Transmisor ADEMA de 1 KW am Argentina , Transmisor ADEMA 5 KW am, Transmisor LYS de FM 2 kw con salida a válvula 3cx1500a7 Brasil, transmisor LYS de 2 KW TV con salida a válvula 3cx1500a7, modulo de potencia 250 w marca m31 para Am , transmisor Koney de 40w y amplificador 250 w Koney origen Español y otros como procesador fabricación argentina marca CIRD
Tengo otras de Orban, Solydine turbo 262 , Amigo, M31 MK3 Am , Falcon made in Italia, transmisores ELENOS y RVR en las fotos de papel al viejo estilo tengo tx de TV RCA 1 kw totalmente a válvulas un infierno de tubos desde la mas chica a la mas grande casi 200 tubos en un solo equipo, Rectificadoras a vapor de mercurio, reguladoras de potencia, osciladores amplificadoras de audio y video, mas toda una cadena multiplicadora a cristal y otra cadena de tubos divisoras para luego comparar frecuencia Lo que hoy seria un Prescaler pero a válvulas " un Infierno para poder ajustar cada paso multiplicador por un lado y divisor por otro"
Luego tengo otras de un tx am de 500 watts fabricado por mi con tubos 813 y otro de 2,5 kw con 5 tubos TB4/1250 en rf por 4 833A en Audio" a este monstruito le sentías la modulación del transformador a 5 mts desde afuera de el edificio de transmision 
otro fabricado en Uruguay por la CRUL S.A. con tubos 833 4 tubos en rf por 4 en el modulador, esta fue un gran fabrica en materia de equipos broadcasting, basicamente copiaban los equipos americanos como los RCA, compraban todos los componentes en EE.UU. a la misma RCA y los armaban aca en Uruguay. 
Desde tx de Am, Onda Corta, Receptores , Consolas , Pre de Exteriores, todo para radiodifusion y  radioaficion.
Cuando la Standar Electric de Argentina gano un concurso para suministrarle un Tx de 100 Kw a la emisora oficial de Uruguay,  terminaron contratando a la Crul de Uruguay para que lo fabricara y ese equipo funciono hasta no hace mucho tiempo.
los tubos finales eran enfiados por agua. 

Saludos Paolo

Paolo


----------



## Ruben Adrian (Sep 13, 2014)

homebrew dijo:


> Hola colega muy bueno, te dejo algunas fotos de los equipos en que realizo mantenimiento, tengo mas y otras son tan viejas que son de la epoca de las maquinas a rollo, tendría que escanearlas hay muchos tx de am con válvulas ja ja saludos
> Hay fotos de amplificadores de potencia de Tv módulos de 250w marca LINEAR, Amplificadores de potencia fm M31, un enlace de uhf para radio fabricado por mi, Transmisor LINEAR de TV fabricado en Brasil, Transmisor de AM 5 KW Continental Lensa CHILE, Transmisor ADEMA de 1 KW am Argentina , Transmisor ADEMA 5 KW am, Transmisor LYS de FM 2 kw con salida a válvula 3cx1500a7 Brasil, transmisor LYS de 2 KW TV con salida a válvula 3cx1500a7, modulo de potencia 250 w marca m31 para Am , transmisor Koney de 40w y amplificador 250 w Koney origen Español y otros como procesador fabricación argentina marca CIRD
> Tengo otras de Orban, Solydine turbo 262 , Amigo, M31 MK3 Am , Falcon made in Italia, transmisores ELENOS y RVR en las fotos de papel al viejo estilo tengo tx de TV RCA 1 kw totalmente a válvulas un infierno de tubos desde la mas chica a la mas grande casi 200 tubos en un solo equipo, Rectificadoras a vapor de mercurio, reguladoras de potencia, osciladores amplificadoras de audio y video, mas toda una cadena multiplicadora a cristal y otra cadena de tubos divisoras para luego comparar frecuencia Lo que hoy seria un Prescaler pero a válvulas " un Infierno para poder ajustar cada paso multiplicador por un lado y divisor por otro"
> Luego tengo otras de un tx am de 500 watts fabricado por mi con tubos 813 y otro de 2,5 kw con 5 tubos TB4/1250 en rf por 4 833A en Audio" a este monstruito le sentías la modulación del transformador a 5 mts desde afuera de el edificio de transmision
> ...





Excelente amigo, y si la verdad esas bobinas del tx am ya denotan la fuerza, ni cerca gracias, hace muchos años atras estuve por la planta transmisora de LV11 que tiene un tx de 25 kw en una torre de 150mts solo lejos de la civilizacion un monstruo, de solo ver la bobina de sintonia en pre de antena nomas, tambien tuve un equipo Jecsa valvular de 500w que se termino tirando porque no se conseguia la valvula y el propietario dice que lo mando a la basura, lo malo de ese equipo era que no tenia cristal y se corria de la frec bastante seguido, pero tenia una importante etapa de excitacion para la valvula, felicitaciones y de nuevo excelente

Amigos mientras espero el IA de 1kw aqui la foto de su exelente modulador, tambien me tiene que llegar el excitador del ELENOS el ETG100 que se planto, este es de la version de 8 modulos con blf177, y un dolor de cabeza que tengo es el Orban Optimod 2200-D, que tiene quemado un cs y no los puedo conseguir, un abrazo.



homebrew, hay una publicacion de un tx tv linear a muy bajo precio pues tien quemado el amplif y prob en el modulador, es complicdo o se podria, saludos


----------



## elgriego (Sep 13, 2014)

Hola Ruben Adrian,Que buena idea has tenido colega! Pronto subire algunas fotos,de los equipos que reparo y repare alguna vez.

Saludos.


----------



## homebrew (Sep 13, 2014)

Ruben Adrian dijo:


> Excelente amigo, y si la verdad esas bobinas del tx am ya denotan la fuerza, ni cerca gracias, hace muchos años atras estuve por la planta transmisora de LV11 que tiene un tx de 25 kw en una torre de 150mts solo lejos de la civilizacion un monstruo, de solo ver la bobina de sintonia en pre de antena nomas, tambien tuve un equipo Jecsa valvular de 500w que se termino tirando porque no se conseguia la valvula y el propietario dice que lo mando a la basura, lo malo de ese equipo era que no tenia cristal y se corria de la frec bastante seguido, pero tenia una importante etapa de excitacion para la valvula, felicitaciones y de nuevo excelente
> 
> Amigos mientras espero el IA de 1kw aqui la foto de su exelente modulador, tambien me tiene que llegar el excitador del ELENOS el ETG100 que se planto, este es de la version de 8 modulos con blf177, y un dolor de cabeza que tengo es el Orban Optimod 2200-D, que tiene quemado un cs y no los puedo conseguir, un abrazo.
> 
> ...




pasame el link y lo miro, tengo varios de esos linear reparados de 1kw y 500 w fallas en los amplificadores y moduladores justamente son los puntos debiles igual que otras etapas



Hace muchos años repare un IA de 1 kw am con los irfp250 creo y otro con irf510 o irf530 muchas tarjetas para lograr la potencia final, el primero tenia solo 3 modulos y unos leds bicolores que tenian que estar en fusia , en rojo completo modulo bajo, en amarillo intenso modulo conduciendo a pleno, el tiempo me borra datos de la memoria , pero a las ordenes en lo que pueda ser util 


saludos Paolo


----------



## Ruben Adrian (Sep 13, 2014)

homebrew dijo:


> pasame el link y lo miro, tengo varios de esos linear reparados de 1kw y 500 w fallas en los amplificadores y moduladores justamente son los puntos debiles igual que otras etapas
> 
> 
> saludos Paolo



Amigo aqui esta el link, es exactamente el mismo que tienes, un abrazo

Perdon amigo, no me permiten pegar el link, esta en mercadoL


----------



## homebrew (Sep 14, 2014)

Puff te escribí casi que la declaratoria de la independencia detallando punto flacos y cosas de ese equipo y cundo voy a adjuntar archivos se borro el mensaje y pide login.
Bueno arranco otra vez pero mas corto por si acaso ( Si te caes levántate y seguí corriendo o te muerde el perro )
Primero las fotos

Ese equipo tiene dos opciones trabajar con entrada de fi externa en el  caso usarse como repetidor remoto de un canal de aire usando un down converter o usando el modulador " el que tiene las barras de leds"
Luego la FI se mezcla con la señal del Canal seleccionado en el PLL y esta se amplifica con unos módulos un tanto especiales son los MWA110 - MWA120 - Y   MWA130 parecen un transistor 2n4427 luego pasa la señal a un amplificador de 3 etapas de este a un divisor wilkinson.
La señal se amplifica por los dos módulos y se suma en combinador wilkinson , pasa por el filtro de canal + sonda de medida Directa / Reflejada y listo.
Cada modulo es controlado por una placa con ci y transistores usando como llave de corte ante alguna falla un IRFP150.
Es un equipo que es reparable y no tiene componentes misteriosos " como algunos HARRIS " que tenían C.I. fabricados por ellos y al discontinuarlos no hay remplazo .
El tema ajuste principalmente los módulos es tedioso pero no imposible, solo que hay que realizar muchos pasos individualmente para luego combinar todo y tener la potencia final.
La fuente es monofasica usa transformador e impedancia y como elemento rectificador usa SCR, al controlarle el disparo a los SCR controlan el voltaje de la fuente " ingenioso no "  nada de reguladores de voltajes. y funciona muy bien, nunca dio problema ni en este modelo ni en los otros mas grandes.

saludos Paolo


----------



## exetv (Sep 14, 2014)

lindo el transmisor linear, ahora por estas zonas ya no se ven con transistor blf 278 en los modulos de salida, ahora usan mrf151g , por lo menos en estos lados, saludos


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 14, 2014)

Hola a todos a titulo de conocimento la fabrica de transmisores de TV Linear fue vendida para los japonezes (Hitachi).
Dudo que los japonezes van continuar con los desahollos y si vender tecnologia ya detenida por els.
La Linear sienpre fue mui conocida aca por  esas latitudes como una tecnologia de punta en su equipos !.
!Fuerte abrazo desde Brasil!
Att.

Daniel Lopes.


----------



## homebrew (Sep 14, 2014)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola a todos a titulo de conocimento la fabrica de transmisores de TV Linear fue vendida para los japonezes (Hitachi).
> Dudo que los japonezes van continuar con los desahollos y si vender tecnologia ya detenida por els.
> La Linear sienpre fue mui conocida aca por  esas latitudes como una tecnologia de punta en su equipos !.
> !Fuerte abrazo desde Brasil!
> ...



Tal cual Daniel los japoneses compraron la linear para entrar en sudamerica entregando los nuevos transmisores para ISDB-T .
Imaginate en Brasil solamente cuantos equipos tiene para vender, es un mercado  gigantesco.
Referente al otro colega estos equipos originalmente tenian MRF151G pero luego se reemplazaron con BLF278 en modelos posteriores.
Ese modelo que conoces debe ser de las primeras tandas.

saludos y buen comienzo de semana


----------



## exetv (Sep 14, 2014)

gracias por tu comentario homebrew , el tx que te comento tenia originalmente blf 278, pero varios se habian quemado, a la hora de reemplazarlo no lo conseguimos, unicamente se conseguia  el mrf 151g , por eso lo  reemplazamos por este ultimo transistor, saludos


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 15, 2014)

Los transistores BLF278( Phillips), MRF151G (Motorola) y SD2932 (SGS-Tomson) son equivalentes entre si y generalmente pueden sener reenplazados(canbiados) bastando retocar la tensión de Bias(corriente de reposo),pero eso solamente quando hay (clase "AB" o classe "A"). 
Att.

Daniel Lopes.


----------

